# Pink l/s for NC45&50 girls.



## sa'raimilan (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
 I am in between NC45 & NC50, for the summer time I really love soft pink lips with nude eyes. The problem I am having is finding cool pinks that don't make my lips look ashy or chalky. Right now the only MAC pink I own is in Impassioned which is a vibrant amplified Hot pink which I adore. 
Below are a list of cool pinks but I have not tried them. Any other suggestions! And if yu have tried these pinks what's your opinion on them. Thanks ladies!

snob 
angel 
pink plaid 
Lagy Gaga shade 

I also own a pink l/s in Dream and its a frost, i love this pink and honestly i like to where it alone. I got this in Dec 09 with the holiday collection. I think it was called Mischeif collection or something like that and it came w/ Baby Spark Dazzleglass a lip liner but i can't remember the name.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 9, 2010)

You should check this video out:

YouTube - MAC Lipstick Guide (My Favorite Pinks for WOC)


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the video! Your make-up looked great and you have a beautiful compexion. The three things that caught my attention was Show Orchid, Pink Germain and of course the Current lip liner. I plan to stop by the make counter, so thanks to you they are on my MAC wishlist. Thank you sweetie


----------



## L281173 (Jun 9, 2010)

One of my favorite pinks is Girl About Town.  I've never tried Show Orchid.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 10, 2010)

Pink lips are my favorite! I am planning to do a pink lip video on youtube very soon. I will make sure to post here.

anywho, my favorites are :

Mac Lickable (this is my signature lip) I top it with mac pink poodle lipglass which is a beautiful pink all by itself.

I also love MAC creme de la feme but you need to make sure to top it off with something that is a lil on the more darker pink tone as it is a frost. 

angel is very light on me so i never quite liked that one and snob makes me look dead. 


Here is a pic of me with MAC lickable and pink poodle on top, lined with mac currant.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been told that snob makes darker skinetones look zombish lol but I will look into the mac lickable and current lipliner in on my wishlist. I liked how you paired them together. They look wonderful on you.


----------



## makeba (Jun 13, 2010)

I am recently getting into pink lipsticks now but at first It was hard to decide what color in the pink family would work. Here is what works!
Syrup with Plum lipliner
Phlox with Plum Lipliner
Creme de Femme with Currant lipliner


----------



## Fiberluver (Jun 14, 2010)

Right now I am loving:

Lazy Day l/s with Easy Lounger l/g and Plum l/p
Pink Nouveau l/s with Baby Sparks l/g and Currant l/p
Saint Germain l/s with Viva Glam VI SE l/g and Plum l/p
Creme de Femme w/Currant l/p (currant, nightmoth, vino - all work) I use a clear gloss on top
Viva Glam VI is a beautiful pink - both gloss and l/s
Petals/Peacocks
Show Orchard

Nat


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Right now I am loving:

Lazy Day l/s with Easy Lounger l/g and Plum l/p
Pink Nouveau l/s with Baby Sparks l/g and Currant l/p
Saint Germain l/s with Viva Glam VI SE l/g and Plum l/p
Creme de Femme w/Currant l/p (currant, nightmoth, vino - all work) I use a clear gloss on top
Viva Glam VI is a beautiful pink - both gloss and l/s
Petals/Peacocks
Show Orchard

Nat_

 


I 've been wanting pink nouveau for awhile now. Guess it's time for me to invest in more lip liners lol but thank you this was really helpful. I have somethings for Back2Mac so I can get two new pink lippies while I'm there and grab Currant & Plum l/p.

Thank you!


----------



## Nelly711 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have not tried any of the lipsticks that you stated, but I'd imagine that they wouldn't look that great on darker skin tones unless you used them with a liner and/or gloss. I do however have some pinks that I feel would suit darker skin tones. Some of the ones that I like:

Syrup
Sweetie
Modesty w/Babysparks d/g on top
Phlox LE
Bubblegum LE
Viva Glam VI SE
Laugh a Lot LE
Maybelline Color Sensational in Pink Quartz - This color is actually very pretty. It is a pink infused with gold.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jun 15, 2010)

Since I posted last, I'm also loving Saint Germain with either Currant or Vino lip liners.

The MAC mua's have been hooking up Saint Germain with Beet - pretty but not for me.

I've been using glosses such as Bountiful Plushglass and Stop! Look Dazzleglass (discontinued) with this look.  I love it.  The liner really changes the look of Saint Germain - it turns something already lovely into a thing of beauty!

Nat


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 28, 2010)

I am loving Revlon pink pop lipgoss
Black Radiance has one called Diva
NYX Narcissus (Narcissus is a dupe for Mac Saint Germaine)


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 28, 2010)

I have Saint Germain and I rarely use it. You definitely have to change the color with a liner if you don't want to look like lil kim lol. I have a few pink lipsticks/gloss. I wear cultured, viva glam 6 lipgloss, mac cremesheen in deelight (very soft pink), girl about town (loves it 2 much), show orchid, pinkarat, and a few more I can't think of at the moment. Saint Germain looked okay on a few of my friends, but they are much lighter than me. Maybe around NC42-44ish. It definitely depends on how pigmented your lips are too. The pinker the lip, the better.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *destine2grow* 

 
_I am loving Revlon pink pop lipgoss
Black Radiance has one called Diva
NYX Narcissus (Narcissus is a dupe for Mac Saint Germaine)_

 

I do have the NYX Narcissus i have to say it does nothing for me at all alone but with the right liner and gloss it looks lovely.

I think I will have to check out the other brands, i love revlon.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I have Saint Germain and I rarely use it. You definitely have to change the color with a liner if you don't want to look like lil kim lol. I have a few pink lipsticks/gloss. I wear cultured, viva glam 6 lipgloss, mac cremesheen in deelight (very soft pink), girl about town (loves it 2 much), show orchid, pinkarat, and a few more I can't think of at the moment. Saint Germain looked okay on a few of my friends, but they are much lighter than me. Maybe around NC42-44ish. It definitely depends on how pigmented your lips are too. The pinker the lip, the better._

 

Lol I have a dupe of Saint Germain and its NYX in Narcissus and I must say to make the color work you have to really work with it. So Saint Germain will probably not be on my must have list. I want a pink that I can put on and just go. I hear so many rave about Girl About Town. Many NC45&NC50ish girls say its a holy grail pink lippie so its on my wishlist and another one is Show Orchid I hear its wonderful. I really wanted Petals & Peacocks from the Give Me Liberty of London collection. My friend has it and it looks great on me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2010)

Angel was all wrong on me. Gaga is workable with a gloss or really light application. You can pat it on. You can also look into naked by Urban Decay. It comes out pink on me.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 28, 2010)

I want Gaga because its extremely popular but I hear its not that hot for darker skin. I'm not that dark but some pinks look horrible on me especially, blue toned pinks. I tried Angel and Snob and they were not something I would buy. Maybe just for clients who are lighter but not for my complexion or collection lol. I'm just not into pairing things with liners, just too lazy for that.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't let them sway you from the Gaga! I sell more Gaga to brown chicks than anyone; it's very wearable.  I like it with Chestnut or Nightmoth!!!!!!

Also, Pink Nouveaux is fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_Don't let them sway you from the Gaga! I sell more Gaga to brown chicks than anyone; it's very wearable.  I like it with Chestnut or Nightmoth!!!!!!

Also, Pink Nouveaux is fabulous!!!!!!_

 


Yeah I been watching reviews for WOC that love Gaga l/s. Honestly I'm not that dark more on the caramel side and I've seen chocolate girls rock GaGa and look fab. Pink Noveau I have tried but has done nothing for me so I guess I need to play around with it.


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Jul 3, 2010)

for soft baby pink lips i use a dark brown lipliner with syrup lipstick and enchantress lipglass


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 5, 2010)

Syrup is my on the run pink. It's noticable but not bright at all. I like it alone or with cultured l/g.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Syrup is my on the run pink. It's noticable but not bright at all. I like it alone or with cultured l/g._

 


I might have to try it out.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

Agree with the Gaga posts. It can do well with a darker liner. One WOC put a pic up in another thread with Gaga and I think a Chestnut liner... it was STUNNING.
I am partial to NARS Shrinagar, which goes pink on me. I like the iridescent finish... which I enhance with Illamasqua Petulant gloss.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 5, 2010)

^Yeah I don't have many lipliners especially brown ones so I will most definately invest in that.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

im a pink lippie stalker lol
pink nouveau i wear it alone or with whirl or cork
just tried lousiana by nyx i like it with luminary on top or by itself
st. germain
lady gaga
show orchid
girl about town
creme de la femme
pink poodle with clear gloss
lovelorn lipstick
hot gossip
i just got all styled up from the into the groove collection
i could go on for days with pink lippies


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Angel was all wrong on me. Gaga is workable with a gloss or really light application. You can pat it on. You can also look into naked by Urban Decay. It comes out pink on me._

 
i actually like angel by itself
after tryin it with all the liners i realised i liked it better by itself


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 12, 2010)

^love your list
I have none of those but almost all of them are on my wishlist


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my..I finally pulled out my MAC blooming lovely l/s from the Liberty of London collection and topped it w/ a Milani Glitzy l/g Struck by Beauty and I had the perfect pink lip!! I am a very nude/brown kinda l/s wearer so this was an adventure for me! I loved it though..very pretty look..

BTW I know blooming lovely is really a lavender l/s but with the pink l/g it made it more pink..I am wondering of a l/g to pair it with that will make it stay a true lavender..any suggestions?


----------



## belle89 (Dec 19, 2010)

Can anyone ID lipstick in this pic? I wasn't sure I needed to make its own separate thread. Thanks much!


----------



## makeuptianna (Dec 19, 2010)

Here I used Magenta lipliner and Pink Plaid lipstick


----------



## sillygirl82 (Dec 19, 2010)

You look absolutely stunning in this picture.


makeuptianna said:


> Here I used Magenta lipliner and Pink Plaid lipstick


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oooo...what a beautiful pic!  I'd love to know what color this is also.  It has a milky texture but it's more opaque than a Cremesheen l/g.



belle89 said:


> Can anyone ID lipstick in this pic? I wasn't sure I needed to make its own separate thread. Thanks much!


----------



## treesmile (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## makeuptianna (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank u love


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi! My favorite lipsticks to give me that perfect baby pink lip look is Mac Creamcup. If you are not opposed to trying another brand I also live for Too Faced centerfold,and YSL pur couture 10


----------



## belle89 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks a million!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 27, 2010)

i see this thread is older but i'm going to respond anyway lol!

  	i'm NC50 and i use Pervette. freakin love it. i don't wear it alone, however, any l/g i wear over it is very sheer.... i just throw the lipgloss on to mix some juice up in it


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 7, 2011)

im nw50 and really want to try something new and bright!!! im torn between Lickable and Rebel. i have a birthday coming up in a few weeks, so i need to get to a store and figure it out. I purchased Magenta liner, so thats a start, lol.


----------



## munaluna (Jan 11, 2011)

What shade are you? I like this look.


DominicanBarbie said:


> Hi! My favorite lipsticks to give me that perfect baby pink lip look is Mac Creamcup. If you are not opposed to trying another brand I also live for Too Faced centerfold,and YSL pur couture 10


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

makeuptianna said:


> Here I used Magenta lipliner and Pink Plaid lipstick


	that is HOTTTT!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

my ultimate pink combo is creme de la femme with cultured lipglass on top.  I tend to use a light application of chestnut liner (well blended and not visible on the lip).

  	girl about town (hot pink)
  	blankety alone or w/plum, chestnut or NYX Nude truffle liner. all yeild different looks.  I LOVE it.


  	try fanfare, syrup or possibly lovelorn

  	long wear: love forever, unlimited

  	I stay away from:

  	snob, gaga, angel, creme cup, st. germaine. beautiful colors and you can make anything work. But for me it's not the best look.


  	nc47ish for reference


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

One of my all time favorite pink lipstick from MAC is Viva Glam SE VI.  I own a lot of the pinks that have been mentioned here but I always grab my viva glam.  I recently brought the Viva Glam SE VI lipgloss from a specktra member and it totally completes the look.  I ordered a backup of the lipstick from allcosmeticswholesale.com because MAC no longer sells it since it was limited edition.


----------



## dundada (Mar 24, 2014)

There was a website I read that said that blogger June Ambrose wears all of her light pink and bright pink lipsticks very well and she does and June has big lips as well so it is possible.  I'm a MAC NC45 and a Fashion Fair Butterscotch and I have big lips and a bright pink bottom lip at that. But it seems that some black or brown women don't like bothering with some of the lighter pink lipsticks because they think that they'll have to adjust it with a zillion different lip liners or other lipsticks but really, I don't think they have to do that.   If you have dark skin and you want to wear a light pink lipstick all you need is one good lip liner if you choose to use a lip liner and what's worked for me is MAC Half-Red lip pencil or MAC Beurre Cremestick liner.   MAC Half-Red lip pencil has been described as a light plum which is exactly what it looks like or like a dark mauve-y pink or a dusty rose and MAC Beurre Cremestick liner looks exactly the same but with a different and creamier consistency. I like using either of them with MAC Pink Nouveau lipstick although sometimes I wear that lipstick without any lip pencil and I definitely wear either of those lip liners with MAC Viva Glam V lipstick, MAC Snob lipstick or one of the original YSL Rouge Pur No. 141 Romantic Pink lipstick and I only use one of those lip liners on the outline of my lips, I don't fill my lips in with the lip liners when I wear either of those lipsticks.  This saves a lot of time and money and it all still looks great and wearable this way!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 26, 2014)

June is a celebrity stylist, I don't believe she has a blog.


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

califabulous said:


> that is HOTTTT!


I agree! very beautiful!


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

dundada said:


> This saves a lot of time and money and it all still looks great and wearable this way!


Yes I agree! In the past pink lipsticks werent my thing but I didnt start liking them until I started wearing lip liners! I found that for bright pinks, magenta liner really helps tone it down and I am obsessed with Hover lipliner as well. It goes great with Yash lipstick. Also sucks that they discontinued Mac hodgepodge because that lipliner went with everything! lol


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 10, 2014)

I love MAC Pink Poodle and Anarchy by Urban Decay


----------

